# Salad



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had a salad for supper tonite!!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...I think I'm looking at summer yellow squash, broccoli, cucumber, tomato, and shredded cheddar. Maybe some bacon bits also. Vinagrette dressing?


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

The salad looks good Pay! 

Although, whats behind it probably tastes a lot better.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPChase said:


> Although, whats behind it probably tastes a lot better.


There is some ironic humor in this post, that your comment briefly touches on.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)




----------

